# Wiring A 12V Socket



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Need a little help with wiring up a 12 dc socket for use outside camper. Plan to wire it directly to the battery. Socket has a red and a black wire. Is the red wire or the black wire the"hot" wire and will be connected to the positive terminal of the battery. Electrical stuff is not my specialty, obviously.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you go that route, you'd better put a fuse in line or risk blowing the 12v outlet. I'd go through the normal terminals if it were me.

On the device you have, isn't it labled + and - ?

Normal devices have the red as postive and the black as negative.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Titanizer,

Where are you planning to put the outlet? I installed one inside of my front storage compartment and tied it into the light in there. I can send you some pics if you are interested.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be a great place; never thought of there. Please send pics. Thanks


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

If your not sure, the center terminal in the socket is + the outer casing is -

X2 on putting inline fuse. Use 15 amp fuse if it's 14 gauge wire and 20 amp if 12 gauge.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks everyone. Appreciate the help.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So here they are. I wanted to be able to install hooks or clamps to hold stuff in the storage compartment in case I decided to hang stuff in there. Besides that I wanted to have a shelf to put my linx levelers on to maximize space. I built a wafer board back wall and floor in the storage compartment to do that. Since it all needed to fit through the door, I built it in pieces and assembled it inside the compartment. The rear side of the compartment has two plastic drawers strapped down to eye screws in the wafer board where I store the electrical adapters, locking chock wrenches, tv coax cable etc. The 12V outlet is mounted to a scrap of 1x4 which is screwed to the interior drawer frame. On the front side of the compartment is the shelf for the linx levelers. The wires for the outlet connect to the light. I had to make a small notch in the light housing for the wires to go through. When traveling I have two rubbermaid totes in there which hold the awning lights/clips, silicone spray, WD40, extension cords etc. About the only thing I use the outlet for is our raft inflater.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome idea!!!! I also like the plastic drawers to store items. Keeps everything nice and tidy. Thanks for the idea, fulminator







Got my day's project lined up







now.


----------

